# Las Vegas



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

Any eats or dashers out there from Vegas? Recently started both, moving back to Vegas shortly, how's business?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Alderson said:


> moving back to Vegas shortly, how's business?


Less & less every time a new ant appears.....


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

Alderson said:


> Any eats or dashers out there from Vegas? Recently started both, moving back to Vegas shortly, how's business?


No boosts. No quests. Expect to deliver to the Strip. Welcome back!


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

AtomicBlonde said:


> No boosts. No quests. Expect to deliver to the Strip. Welcome back!


Thanks, looking forward to it. So nothing in Henderson? I've delivered on the strip before, pain in the butt


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

Alderson said:


> Thanks, looking forward to it. So nothing in Henderson? I've delivered on the strip before, pain in the butt


Henderson isn't my part of town, but when I end up there I get pings. Should be fine. Just don't think working there willl get you out of Strip runs.

The key to Strip runs is to take charge right away. Don't offer to deliver to the room, even if it's a hotel that allows it. Tell the customer to meet you at Uber pickup. Some of them will want main valet instead. If you go to main valet, the number of seconds (not minutes) until you get kicked out varies by property, but if the customer is already there when you arrive you can probably get away with it.

No one expects room delivery unless you offer it. Newbies offer it. Don't do that, or the delivery will take an hour or more.


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

AtomicBlonde said:


> Henderson isn't my part of town, but when I end up there I get pings. Should be fine. Just don't think working there willl get you out of Strip runs.
> 
> The key to Strip runs is to take charge right away. Don't offer to deliver to the room, even if it's a hotel that allows it. Tell the customer to meet you at Uber pickup. Some of them will want main valet instead. If you go to main valet, the number of seconds (not minutes) until you get kicked out varies by property, but if the customer is already there when you arrive you can probably get away with it.
> 
> No one expects room delivery unless you offer it. Newbies offer it. Don't do that, or the delivery will take an hour or more.


Thanks, that's great advice. I may use this thread to ask a few more questions, if you don't mind. I appreciate the info. I've been gone for a few years, did regular delivery then, no apps existed.

I did all types of delivery, so crisscrossing the valley isn't new to me, plus the beltway appears to finally be finished. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## AtomicBlonde (Aug 26, 2018)

Alderson said:


> Thanks, that's great advice. I may use this thread to ask a few more questions, if you don't mind. I appreciate the info. I've been gone for a few years, did regular delivery then, no apps existed.
> 
> I did all types of delivery, so crisscrossing the valley isn't new to me, plus the beltway appears to finally be finished. Thanks again for your help.


Just don't ask for my hotspots. Lol

If you want to work Henderson I wouldn't know them anyway.

Beltway is done but not all of the north part is freeway yet. You've definitely been gone a while if that's your benchmark!


----------



## Alderson (Jan 17, 2019)

AtomicBlonde said:


> Just don't ask for my hotspots. Lol
> 
> If you want to work Henderson I wouldn't know them anyway.
> 
> Beltway is done but not all of the north part is freeway yet. You've definitely been gone a while if that's your benchmark!


Yeah it's been a bit lol! Thanks again for your response


----------

